# Buck 27000 Burn Time??



## Satchel (Aug 1, 2011)

I recently picked up a Regular Buck Model 27000 Wood/Coal and was wondering if anyone has had any experience with one of the stoves from this series. What kind of burn times are you getting and any other information on these stoves would be much appreciated. - Thanks.


----------



## begreen (Aug 1, 2011)

While waiting, do a search on Buck 27000. There are several threads on this stove. This one has some good info for you:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/21032/


----------



## tfdchief (Aug 3, 2011)

Here is another.  https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/49858/


----------



## Satchel (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks! I had done a search as suggested by BG and found several good threads but hadnt seen that thread. What kind of burn time are you getting from your 26000?


----------



## tfdchief (Aug 3, 2011)

I used to reload late in the evening and have coals to start a fire in the morning, 7 -8 hours.  My son has a 27000 and that is what he does.  That is loading the fire box pretty full.  As I have gotten older and am up in the night anyway, come home for lunch at noon, I try for 4 - 5 hour burn times and get more useful heat for the period and cleaner burns than the longer 7- 8 hr burn times.  Of course the species of wood you are burning makes a big difference in all of this.  It kinda depends on what you want.


----------



## gzecc (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a 28000, a little bigger. It is very dependent on the type of wood your burning. I get left over coals in the morning with oak and locust loaded up the night before.  My wood is always seasoned to <20% mc. I use monster pieces for overnight burns also. I am always amazed that all that wood is gone in the morning!


----------



## tfdchief (Aug 6, 2011)

gzecc said:
			
		

> I have a 28000, a little bigger. It is very dependent on the type of wood your burning. I get left over coals in the morning with oak and locust loaded up the night before.  My wood is always seasoned to <20% mc. I use monster pieces for overnight burns also. I am always amazed that all that wood is gone in the morning!


gzecc, I have seen a 28000.  They are huge.  Is yours inserted or freestanding?


----------



## gzecc (Aug 6, 2011)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> gzecc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Inserted. Is it really that much bigger than the 27000. Think its only 2" wider?


----------



## tfdchief (Aug 7, 2011)

gzecc said:
			
		

> tfdchief said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may be right.  I just remember thinking I could almost get my 26000 inside it. :cheese:


----------



## gzecc (Aug 7, 2011)

Just copied the stats.
â€¢18" Door is model 26000 (Small Buck)
â€¢20" Door is model 27000 (Regular Buck)
â€¢24" Door is model 28000 (Big Buck


----------



## tfdchief (Aug 7, 2011)

gzecc said:
			
		

> Just copied the stats.
> â€¢18" Door is model 26000 (Small Buck)
> â€¢20" Door is model 27000 (Regular Buck)
> â€¢24" Door is model 28000 (Big Buck


I bet you can get some monster splits in that bad boy!


----------



## gzecc (Aug 7, 2011)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> gzecc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My gage is, as big as I can lift with one hand.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Aug 7, 2011)

Burn times are kind of arbitrary. If I can load my stove up with a hard wood like Oak at night, sleep 8 hrs and get up to a coal bed that I can get a new fire started easily from, then I would say it has an 8 hr burn time. It mostly depends on how controllable the stove is (gaskets in good shape) and how big the firebox is (how much wood you can load into it).


----------

